# How many female bettas can I put in a 55 gal. sorority?



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm thinking of starting a sorority in a 55 gal. tank and so how many bettas can I put in there and I also want corys so any tips and how many bettas? I have a sorority already but me and my friend want to start one together. thx


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

Would this work?




*Equipments:*

*Tank (LxDxH)*: 48 x 12 x 21 inch (52.4gUS)
*Filters*: Top Fin Power Filter 60

*Selected species:* [Edit Species]

2 x Betta [Female] (Betta splendens)
10 x Dwarf Cory (Corydoras hastatus)


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

You need to have at least 4 female bettas for a sorority tank to spread out their agression. You could easily keep 20-40 female bettas in a 55 gallon tank.


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

Ya I know about aggrsin I have a 20 gal. with 7 girls in it. And can I do like 35 and maby 10 corys?


----------



## bubba luver (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi I'm guppie luvers friend.:lol:


----------



## bubba luver (Feb 26, 2011)

I dont want a corys for my tank!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:lol:


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

I'd do 30 girls and 5-6 cories.


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

I was thinking maby no corys.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

A tank that size is going to have to be cycled.


----------



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

D0 10-15 bettas, 6 Cory's. then you have room to add fish in the future.


----------



## Namialus (Jul 9, 2013)

Set it up and everything and start with 5 bettas. Keep adding bettas until you reach how many you want. I say you could easily fit 40.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

I have 35 females in a 55g sorority. That is plenty imo but make sure you get a solid cycle going if your going to stock like that and have good filtration with lots of plants and hidy places.


----------



## EdBetaRed (Dec 4, 2015)

Don't want to hijack this thread but I am doing a very similar tank.

I am a little scared of adding Female Betas at different times, as I read that once the pecking order is set it can cause chaos adding more.

I would like to add 6 or maybe 8 at a time, please advise ?


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

dont have even numbers (4,6,8,10, etc) This will allow them to pair up. Always keep odd numbers


----------



## EdBetaRed (Dec 4, 2015)

okies thanks for that...

So if I was to add 7 then another 7 the week later and keep doing so., maybe introducing a new bit of bogwood ect each time ?

Is it best to just let Mother nature take it course or should I break up any over zealous spats ?


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

I move fish all the time, I actually take everyone out and rearrange if there is an ilness or if I get new girls. For example, I just got 8 more females for my sorority, and so over the weekend I'm going to pull everyone out and cup them, rearrange everything, nothing will be where it used to be, and then I will reintroduce all at the same time. The key is to change things up whenever there are huge problems.


----------

